# f150 coil springs



## sonnyny (Dec 10, 2003)

I just bought a 93' ford f150 1/2 ton 4x4 single coil spring suspension, to plow with. I mounted a used fischer 71/2 ft and my suspension is sagging too much. I thought this would be a problem. I need some advice about springs before I install some.
Is there a heavy duty spring made for this or do I have to install a longer spring from an f250 3/4 ton? What happens if I install the longer f250 spring? I would appreciate some ford advice.


----------



## rhetor (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't think the F-250's had coils.

There are "leveling coils" which are longer and will bring the ride height up 2", to even it out with the back.

There are also 2" coil spacers, which i have, and they stiffen up the front end quite a bit. They put preload on the springs so without weight it makes the ride a lot stiffer.

Also you can buy those coil spring air bags that go inside the spring. My friend used them on my truck when he had it, and it stiffened it up a suprising amount (for having a balloon in the spring!)

Just some alternatives.


----------



## rhetor (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't think the F-250's had coils.

There are "leveling coils" which are longer and will bring the ride height up 2", to even it out with the back.

There are also 2" coil spacers, which i have, and they stiffen up the front end quite a bit. They put preload on the springs so without weight it makes the ride a lot stiffer.

Also you can buy those coil spring air bags that go inside the spring. My friend used them on my truck when he had it, and it stiffened it up a suprising amount (for having a balloon in the spring!)

Just some alternatives.


----------



## truck1500 (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a 93 F-150 and i got some spacers these ones have brackets that go in the middle of the springs and then you just tighten the nuts up and it brings the front up a little bit. that help with my truck and they are cheap to. they are called coil spring stabilizer.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Springs*

I put a plow on a Bronco II and I replaced the springs with "Cargo Coils" brand of springs. They are heaver for added weight.
But an old time plow installer told me at the time to just put the air bags in the springs and they work great.
DO NOT DO what my evil brother "JuryRig1" would do, like blocks, spacers etc. You are just asking for trouble, one breaks or slips and you could go out of control or worse.


----------



## pm3808 (Nov 7, 2004)

*f 150 coils*

hi i put timberiens on my 92 f150 they seem to help also put 400 lbs of tube sand in back timberiens took about half hour to put on cost about 100 buck


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

MickiRig1 said:


> I put a plow on a Bronco II and I replaced the springs with "Cargo Coils" brand of springs. They are heaver for added weight.
> But an old time plow installer told me at the time to just put the air bags in the springs and they work great.
> DO NOT DO what my evil brother "JuryRig1" would do, like blocks, spacers etc. You are just asking for trouble, one breaks or slips and you could go out of control or worse.


Airbags are pretty reliable and do not take a lot of pressure to work. Mosts semi's are held up with airbags and you do not see many blow outs there plus they are adjustable to the load if need be. They work weel with coild spring and can add more capacity other methods. Replacing the coils with stouter ones was a smart move too.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

i run air bags on mine and it only sags maybe and inch or two with 35lbs of air in the bags.

since you have the ttb front axle, you could install 250 or 350 coil springs from a 2wd model but it will lift ya about 2-3 inches. Fine if you had the plow on all the time. The alignment will be outta wack since just the outside of the axle is being moved away from the truck and not the center too. sAme thing with the spacers. You can run either one but you should get the TTB drop brackets out of JCW which run $160 IIRC. The air bags around here were 60 bucks. 

Mine only prob was the bolt that holds the coil bracket to keep the spring from launching out under hard articulation broke off. I just welded a nut onto it and was able to remove it


----------



## rofoth3 (Jan 17, 2002)

*85 F150 springs*

I've got a 83 F150 302 motor. Put springs for F150 with 351 Winsor ( heavier motor than 302) And put overload springs on all 4 shocks. Raised my truck 2 1/2 inches. Put plow on it sagged 1/2 inch. without plow it rides like a 3/4 ton.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

81-97 ford 2wd f250 and 2wd f350 both have coil springs and will work in any f150 or bronco 80-96.They fit right in ride nice dont cost much and they are a permanant fix instead of a temporary one such as air bags or timbrins.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

heavier springs are only a permenant solution IF you use drop down brackets for the axle, other wise the 2 inches of lift you will receive from heavier springs just causes the truck to ride on the out side of the front tires. I can cause the same prob by adding 60lbs of air to mybags and my truck will look the same as having the heavdy duty springs under it. 

Unless you have a winch and big ass aftermarket bumper you need the drop brackets or suffer lots of alignment issues. Just ask any ford owner with a ttb front axle that has added the 2" poly spacers and not drop brackets


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

Go with the air bags, I have them on my 91 f150. Just air them up with the plow on. I run them empty with the plow off the truck.. Or just buy a f250 like I did. You don't have to worry about the weight then. Also If you have the overdrive trans, make sure you have a big aftermarket trans cooler on it.!!!!


----------

